# Apocalypticrust- Chicago- OCT. 7th-9th



## Matt aka Sparks (Sep 1, 2010)

Freaking awsome fest. Great line up and cheap prices. $30 bucks buys you all three days, or tickets are purchesed very cheep at the door. Free after party everynight, though I'm not too sure what that's all about. I'll be there and I know a few other kids that are showing up, and I'm sure many more will be there as wel. Should be a hell of a time. Here's the link and you can find more info by checking out the "top friends" on this site. www.myspace.com/chicagoapocaliypticrust  :zombieface: :dead_zombie::hurf::club::zombie::goat::deadhorse::chug::thebird::soldier::goat::drinking::crew:
 ^^^^^ Yeah that's what it's gonna be like. ^^^^^


----------



## nickt29 (Sep 2, 2010)

......its actually in october but yeah ill be there


----------



## Revo (Sep 10, 2010)

hell yeah went there last year it was epic deff. gunna go again this year


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Sep 15, 2010)

Revo you kook, lets go shoot some pennies. Vulture and Eli will be there, should be a good time. And nick, i never siad it wasn't in october, in fact the title of this post says it's in october...


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh wait, never mind, I guess I put the wrong month up and 614 Crust edited it. Oh well.


----------



## HBD Junyor (Sep 15, 2010)

Its funny to see that Dresden got on the bill, they're from my area of wisconsin pretty cool group of dudes, pretty good crusty shit. It shouldn't be ten bucks door though.


----------



## menu (Sep 16, 2010)

meeting revo in chy then heading to chi for it.


----------



## d00dthrashbro (Sep 21, 2010)

anyone heading to chi from the twin cities? i'm trying to find a ride down. meeting some folks there for this and catching a ride with them to richmond, va.
i can get you 20 bucks for gas.
shoot me an email. [email protected]
--josh


----------



## the wizard (Sep 23, 2010)

goddamn dropdead yes


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmm may be there.. Dont have much of anything better to do.. Missed it by a week last year....


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Sep 27, 2010)

d00dthrashbro said:


> anyone heading to chi from the twin cities? i'm trying to find a ride down. meeting some folks there for this and catching a ride with them to richmond, va.
> i can get you 20 bucks for gas.
> shoot me an email. [email protected]
> --josh



I'll be in Minni in a couple days couldn't say for sure when. Not spending much time there catching out the day after I get there but your welcome to ride along if ya want. Gotta tell me quick though and I can give you my contact info, I'm leaving tomorrow and most likely won't find a computer for a while.


----------



## pip (Sep 27, 2010)

I should be in minneapolis soon, gonna leave after about a day, in theory.


----------



## moe (Sep 28, 2010)

i don't mean to get a lil off da topic here, but any one heading off west coast (san fran or l.a.) soon after this shiiiet? if so, don't mind another lovable moi to come out with ya, hit me up with a mssge.peace. we can meet up there and shit.=]


----------



## Matt aka Sparks (Sep 30, 2010)

moe said:


> i don't mean to get a lil off da topic here, but any one heading off west coast (san fran or l.a.) soon after this shiiiet? if so, don't mind another lovable moi to come out with ya, hit me up with a mssge.peace. we can meet up there and shit.=]



I most likely will be. Gotta head to Santa Rosa and visit some fam. But I may just decide to go to Philly instead. You can hit me up when I'm in Chi tho. 

And here's my number for all the PM's I got and may get cause I'm not sure when I'll be online again 4066330288 texting is cheeper if ya can.


----------

